# .243 vs 7-08



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

So I'm looking to get a new gun in a smaller caliber (than my .338 that is) that I can use on varmints or even bigger game like hogs and whitetail when I travel back south. I've never owned either caliber. I've heard a lot of great things about the 7-08 (fast, flat shooting) but obviously the .243 is time tested. Would like to hear pros and cons on either or from those of you with experience. Thanks!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We have 2 243's in the house (I have one, wife has one) and a 7mm-08 (my boys). The 243's are great fun guns, good for plinking, varmints and still good for deer out to 250ish yards. 7mm-08 can push a bigger bullet so is better suited to bigger game. My 14 year old has killed two cow elk with his 7mm08 and 3 antelope. Very impressed with it.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you are looking at something as large as a hog then the nod goes to the 7-08. The .243 will do the job with proper shot placement but the 7mm will do it better.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

With the varmint hunting qualifier, I would steer you toward the 243. With the right bullets it is a stellar varminter or medium game caliber. For strictly big game hunting the 7-08 has the clear advantage. 

I watched a guy take two hefty bodied Idaho whitetail cleanly with a 243 at medium ranges this year.--------SS


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

yeah guess i should clarify, this would be a primarily a coyote gun. from what I've read though, speed and trajectory are very comparable, so the added knock down power would be nice. but another thing then is comparable ammo in the 7-08 slightly more expensive or significantly more expensive than the .243


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You wont BELIEVE the holes you will get out of a 243 with 85grn spire points. 


-DallanC


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I was looking at those exact cartridges as a deer gun for my nephews. Ultimately I decided on the 7mm for the higher ceiling, but then changed my mind cause they don't reload and .243 is much more available and cheaper. 

From what you said, it sounds like you're not planing to reload for it. Are you going to reload in the future? If so the ammo price will be a non-issue.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

no i don't reload. i dont hit the range much, just enough to make sure I'm still sighted in and some fun with the wife and .22's so it wouldn't be worth buying the reloader.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For a person that doesn't shoot the rifle that much I would go with the 7mm-08. The cost of a box of ammo isn't that much different than the .243 and it has a better down range fuge factor with its heaver bullets.


----------



## spacinout (Jul 19, 2014)

Split the difference and go with a .25-06


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Whitetail and varmits down south can all be taken at the distances you will be hunting down south with .243.

I'd use your 338 on the hogs and try and get two with one shot.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

spacinout said:


> Split the difference and go with a .25-06


Nah while a great round, its long action while the other two are SA's.

A better more comparable cartridge between them would be the 6.5x55 Swedish.

-DallanC


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Go with a .243. a .243 loaded up with some hardy 100 grain soft points will have the expansion you need for coyotes and the penetration for deer and wild boar. I've got a very fortunate situation where I have 90 grain nosler e-tips that have the exact same point of impact as my 100 grain sierra prohunters. The pro-hunters will expand better at a distance but the e-tips will handle a rougher entrance and exit should bone be a problem. The e-tips shoot slightly better groups, but only by about 1/10th of an inch typically.

With a 7mm-08, I don't know that they will be too well designed for quick expansion needed for varmints due to the potential use in larger faster cartridges. They may make them a little beefier to stand up to the potential velocities of a 7mm magnum at 100 yards instead of the slower 7mm-08 velocities at 100 yards. Although, I'm probably splitting hairs here/ don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## spacinout (Jul 19, 2014)

I've noticed some people are all about the short actions. Is it because they may cycle more easily? I've heard guys say they like them because the actions are "stiffer", it makes a little sense to me but the bolt lugs are still locking at the same place. 

I've read that the shorter and wider cartridges resulted in a more efficient powder burn. However, in a bolt rifle with a 24" barrel, modern powders and primers is that really an issue? The military favored SA cartridges like the 7.62x51mm because of the more efficient powder burn and smooth feeding made it operate better in automatic weapons. 
Why do you guys prefer a SA over a LA?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a 243 and sold it. Mine was on a Savage 99 lever gun. I've shot the same model of rifle in .308, the parent of the 243, and it cycled fine. The necked down 243 tended to hang up on the shoulder when I cycled the rifle. It was probably just that rifle and the rotary magazine, but it was enough that I decided I just didn't like it. I don't know if a bolt action would have the same issue. 

Now that said, both are very capable and will be sufficient for everything you have mentioned. It is just a matter of preference, all other things being equal. The fine line between them at the bench, will be negated in the reality of the field. Really, for that matter, were I getting a primarily varmint rifle, I'd get a .223.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

GaryFish said:


> I had a 243 and sold it. Mine was on a Savage 99 lever gun. I've shot the same model of rifle in .308, the parent of the 243, and it cycled fine. The necked down 243 tended to hang up on the shoulder when I cycled the rifle. It was probably just that rifle and the rotary magazine, but it was enough that I decided I just didn't like it. I don't know if a bolt action would have the same issue.
> 
> Now that said, both are very capable and will be sufficient for everything you have mentioned. It is just a matter of preference, all other things being equal. The fine line between them at the bench, will be negated in the reality of the field. Really, for that matter, were I getting a primarily varmint rifle, I'd get a .223.


I started with that 99 in 308, it was the most violent recoil I have ever felt. Love the lever, but good lard!!

I would go 243 for what your doing. I currently have the 7-08 and love it, its a ruger american, love it too, but the ammo is more, substantially more, recoil is a little more.

Don't go with that 25-06, had it, kicked like the real 06, not near the knockdown, kinda the danny divito in twins of guns.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

yeah i appreciate all the input! and as far as getting a .223, i already have an ar. I'm wanting a bolt gun with a little more power than a 223. either way, the purchase is postponed as the person coming to buy my snowmobile today backed out with out ever coming to look. so goes life i suppose.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

willfish4food said:


> I was looking at those exact cartridges as a deer gun for my nephews. Ultimately I decided on the 7mm for the higher ceiling, but then changed my mind cause they don't reload and .243 is much more available and cheaper.
> 
> From what you said, it sounds like you're not planing to reload for it. Are you going to reload in the future? If so the ammo price will be a non-issue.


Why not look into .270 win for your nephews? Roughly the same capabilities as the 7mm-08 and the ammo is as economical and widely available as almost anything out there. If you take these nephews after elk they will be much better off with .270s over .243s. If it is only going to be deer on the menu then .243s will be just fine.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

My vote goes to the .243. It can be loaded with anything from 57grn up to 105gr. Light recoil,time tested and reliable. Heck, my 15yr old son dropped a nice muley at a touch over 300yds. with his using 100gr. Core-Lokt.

I can also go with the .270 suggestion, as it too can be loaded with light bullets for varmints or heavy enough for elk with the right operator.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I bought the 7-08 to be a versatile hunting gun. I've killed coyotes, pronghorn, deer, and elk with it. I love it. That said, if you're primarily looking for a varmint gun that can moonlight as a big game gun, the .243 may be a better fit. Ammo is easier to find for the .243, too.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

hossblur said:


> Don't go with that 25-06, had it, kicked like the real 06, not near the knockdown, kinda the danny divito in twins of guns.


??????????25-06 kicks like a 30-06? I've shot the 257 STW and it doesn't even kick like a 30-06. I guess perception is everything?-------SS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have had both for my kids, one was a 700 full size in 243 and now a Savage youth in 7mm-08. The youth length barrel and larger bore clearly packs a little more recoil punch, but the Savage is way more accurate. However, all of these differences mentioned are much more likely to be the differences in barrel length and manufacturer more so than cartridge choice. 
I have a customer who literally has three safes full of guns and what is his cartridge of choice for deer? That would the 243. Can't go wrong with either, I sold the 243 to get the 7mm-08, but I reload. I don't think cost is any different to buy one box every other year, but clearly 243 in factory loads will have a wider variety for what you describe, if you reloaded I would change my answer there. 
Which models of rifles are you looking at?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

hossblur said:


> Don't go with that 25-06, had it, kicked like the real 06, not near the knockdown, kinda the danny divito in twins of guns.





Springville Shooter said:


> ??????????25-06 kicks like a 30-06? I've shot the 257 STW and it doesn't even kick like a 30-06. I guess perception is everything?-------SS


I have to agree with Springville Shooter. My new .25-06 kicks like a cream puff and is hardly noticeable. I have taken it out on my rabbit hunts this winter instead of the old .22 lr and it has performed flawlessly.

But then felt recoil has a lot to do with the rifles stock and weather it fits the shooter or not. A poorly fitting stock can and will deliver a lot more felt recoil than a properly fitting one.

Back to the OP's question again, if you plan on using the rifle for hogs then you will want the options of larger bullets that the .243 is not able to shoot, and if you don't shoot it that much you will want one that will do the job on any animal that you shoot if you make a slight sighting mistake.

Of the two that you listed the 7mm-08 gets the nod.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> I have a customer who literally has three safes full of guns and what is his cartridge of choice for deer? That would the 243.


Sounds a lot like my wife's grandfather. He is a big shot SCI hunter who hunts all over the world and has killed the African big 5, you name it. He could hunt mule deer with whatever rifle he desires but for him, my wife's sister, and my wife (before she started bow hunting with me) they always used a remington 700 bdl chambered in .243 winchester shooting 100 grain core lokts. I've seen them shoot three bucks with that combination and all three were bang flops.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

hossblur said:


> Don't go with that 25-06, had it, kicked like the real 06, not near the knockdown, kinda the danny divito in twins of guns.











I have some 25-06s and they're kind of a powder puff as far as recoil goes. At least in my experience. My son and I have thunder-dicked a few muleys with my model Win 70. DRT!
Lisa and I own a sh!t-ton of nifty guns and calibers. When we hunt with a gun she ALWAYS picks her cheap, Tupperware stocked .243 Vanguard. Why? It has always produced on deer or smaller game, kicks like a kitten and we can find ammo anywhere.
The ONLY reason I would pick a .243 over a 7mm-08 is because of ammo availability. Other than that, same-same.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This is what a 243 does to things:

http://www.huntingnut.com/movies/wyprong.mpg

(and yes I was winded... we hiked pretty far pretty fast to get in position lol. My wife shooting... at 8 months pregnant).

-DallanC


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Why not look into .270 win for your nephews? Roughly the same capabilities as the 7mm-08 and the ammo is as economical and widely available as almost anything out there. If you take these nephews after elk they will be much better off with .270s over .243s. If it is only going to be deer on the menu then .243s will be just fine.


One of the nephews is extremely recoil shy, so I was looking at the lightest kicking rifles I could find that I felt were suitable for deer. The reason I originally wanted the 7mm08 is for the elk potential, but elk were only a secondary objective since neither of them has any interest right now. Ultimately if they do decide to get into elk hunting I'll look at getting them a 30-06 or 338 Lapua whichever seems more appropriate when the time comes.

To the original thread, I'd have to agree with what others have said on ammo price. If you're only going to shoot a box of shells a year ammo price probably doesn't make much of a difference. Either way though, I'm sure you'll be happy with either of these calibers.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I say you forget all about either of those calibers and get a .25-35 WCF.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ive got both and prefer the .243 all day over the 7mm-08 if we are talking deer and under. Lighter recoil, more accurate, and all around more fun to shoot and easy to shoot. Take a look at the 6.5 Creedmore as well. About the same cost as the 7mm-08 but less recoil and still enough to bring down an elk.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I had a .243 that I bought used. The intention was to re barrel to 7-08 in the future. Honestly, I didn't like it. The 243 was boring to me. The next summer it was matched with a Shilen CM barrel chambered in 7-08 and it is so much more fun. Killed deer out there a long ways with it and harvested my antelope with it in 2013 at 421 yards. Easy to find accurate loads and overall easy on the shoulder too.

Son used his 7-08 to harvest an antelope at 240, a muley buck at 477, and a cow elk at 360. His little brother will be getting a rifle this year. Guess what he wants? Another 7-08. They are here to stay at our home.


----------

